# Coco peat as substrate?



## Sammy (Feb 14, 2012)

Please advice if this is suitable for my Star and Red Foot tortoise, thanks

Description

It decomposes at a slower rate than peat moss and remains soft and thus has good aeration.
The PH is between 5.8 and 6.4.
Excellent capacity of cationic exchange
High porosity and aeration
High capacity for water retention available for the plants
Good drainage
With high water retention power, it releases water at a slower rate and thus saving water for irrigation
It increases and stabilizes the chlorophyll in the plants


----------



## tygoh (Feb 14, 2012)

Wont go wrong with it but just check occasionally the potential worms growth.


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 14, 2012)

I love it, 
It gets in the waterbowls....but it sinks so the tortoises do not come in contact with it whilst drinking inless water evaporates quickly....or a thirsty tortoise!!


----------

